# Ripping 2 x 2s



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello me again LOL,

I have the basement remodeling book and he says its cheaper to just rip your 2 x 4s into 2x2s. I have a circular saw, but not sure how to make a jig or fence for this. Any ideas? I tried using a measuring tape, but they are all different sizes, good thing I used junk wood. I cant accurately measure anything with a tape to tell you the truth. When I was hanging studs I had to make multiple cuts, at least I cut them too long initially. 


I have more questions , I will post them later today hahaha.....


----------



## krazy johnni (Mar 4, 2007)

You can buy an edge guide for most skill saws just slip it in and start cutting a couple uf saw horses would be nice too.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

krazy johnni said:


> You can buy an edge guide for most skill saws just slip it in and start cutting a couple uf saw horses would be nice too.


This is the way to go, tho I would also suggest that you clamp the stock down (in some way)while cutting.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

I went to lowes and picked one up but my saw is old and not compatible with the guide. Guess I am heading back tomorrow to buy a new saw. Any suggestions as to which circular saws are good?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Stingray said:


> I went to lowes and picked one up but my saw is old and not compatible with the guide. Guess I am heading back tomorrow to buy a new saw. Any suggestions as to which circular saws are good?


That is really like a 'belly button' opinion...(everyone has one)...

I will tell you what we have:

(1) Ridgid - 2nd one and Not impressed

(3) Portercables (2 right hand, 1 left) : Like

(3) Makita: Like 

(4) other saws...not worth mentioning...

Good reports on: Bosche, Milwaukee (sp)

Dewalt: Don't know. Never owned one of their circular saws, tho, their other tools are great.

I'm sure you will get alot more suggestions....


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a Craftsmen with the laser and its not bad. I used it to cut retaining wall bricks, Trex, wood and even marble and it hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't know the model number, but I was using a Dewalt at work that shot all the dust / chips pretty much right into my face.... wouldn't recommend that one!


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I just bought a Makita with some sort of LED lights in it. The one with the cup holder was out of stock lol. It also came with an edge guide, so now I can take the other one back to the store.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Consider your time to cut the 2x4's into 2x2'x along with the wear and tear on saw blades etc. 

Why not just go with a stock size/2x4 lumber?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

2 reasons actually. I am building soffits and must then frame in a few glass block windows, space is tight. And also the cost.. I dont mind spending a little more time doing something to get it completed correctly. 

Also, the basement remodel is a excuse to use power tools. Its also a very therapeutic refuge away from the wife and kids. hahaha


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Stingray said:


> Also, the basement remodel is a excuse to use power tools. Its also a very therapeutic refuge away from the wife and kids. hahaha


:laughing: ...you sound like a completely normal functioning DIYer to me....


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree 1000% with doing things correctly. 

I wont mention that they alreay sell 2x2's...

You need a NEW table saw to rip the lumber for this project!

Is there a properly stocked fridge and pool table planned for this basement project?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, I have looked at 2x2s at a couple of lumber yards, HD and Lowes. I just cant find many straight ones. Besides, it will be fun to use my new saw. I was most pleased with the KD 2x4s from Lowes, I got tons of wood from fresh palets and I think that had a lot to do with it. 

Good idea on the new table saw, my wife is itching for the basement to be done and has been very agreeable with all my equipment purchases hahaha.

As for my plans , I am going the home theater route as I have always been a movie nut. I will absolutly has a fully stocked fridge, Plasma TV and complete Dolby 7.1 system. I just need to find a way to convince my wife these are power tools and I'm golden lol......


----------



## woodmagman (Apr 16, 2007)

In your statement you stated the obvious, you can not find staight 2x2. That is why proffessionals do not use a lot of them in construction. They are not sound. If you are looking to use them then finger joints is the best, but that is still firewood at best. A pair of tin snips and some metal track and bobs your uncle. 2x3 metal stud and track, or 2x4 or 2x6 no need for saws, just a drill and waffer scews.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Home theater is cool too!

[long as ya have the fridge]

Might sneak a pool table in while its under construction... put a tarp over it and its a workbench]


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Stick with douglas fir studs. They stay straighter than regular pine 2x4 studs.


----------

